
The Benefits of a Network - Gina Bianchi - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/28/jobs/28boss.html?ref=technology
======
smoody
I was part of a team that created a similar platform years ago. We knew, even
before we launched, that it could be an enabler for evil as easily as it could
be an enabler for good. Private social nets are as useful to neo-nazis as they
are to parents of children who are terminally ill. And it wouldn't hurt if
someone from Ning would acknowledge that instead of making Ningland sound like
the land of milk and honey where sugar ferries dance on-top-of candy coated
clouds.

When our service was finally shut down by the company that acquired us, our
users we generating 20 million+ page views per day (back in the year 2000 no
less) and I can tell you one thing for sure: most of those page views were not
generated by church groups, little league clubs, fans of pop singers, or
people wanting to change the world in a positive way.

The amount of spin going on around Ning these days has my head spinning!

